

How we built a take-away menu image search engine in just 50 lines of code - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2010/06/24/how-we-built-a-take-away-menu-image-search-engine-in-just-50-lines-of-code/

======
chanux
_Take OCR from one app, voice recognition from another, and a third super
power from a third app, and you have yourself a new service._

Only if all those three external apps are happy with your app. (According to
past experience)

~~~
danielharan
This is a large part of what has sucked about APIs. Before Google Maps, I had
to wait days to get a quote on Google and Mapquest services. And with Google
Maps, you still had an insane TOS with bizarre caps and no way to pay for it.
There was a way to be technically loosely joined, but not legally / business-
wise.

------
d_c
What are you using for OCR?

I can imagine the fanciful graphics of such menus often make it harder to
convert them to text.

------
duck
I didn't even know Evernote had an API... but now that I do I will check it
out.

Not related - but this is one of the sweetest sushi menus I've ever seen:
[http://findmaden.dk/menu/438b98d9-989e-4ea2-8bc0-46e4b6eca27...](http://findmaden.dk/menu/438b98d9-989e-4ea2-8bc0-46e4b6eca27d)

